# Circuitos electronicos alimentados por 9v. 2A



## dariusnexus6 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola a todos!, tengo varios circuitos hechos con livewire que se alimentan de la bateria 9v model 100ma, ese es el modelo que aparece y elegi yo cada vez que armo algun circuito.
No entiendo por que dice 9v 100ma y cuando cierro el circuito marca una corriente de 2A.

Lo que quiero asegurarme es de comprar algun transformador de 220v - 9v 2A. para hacer funcionar los circuitos, se puede no?, me confunde lo del modelo del livewire, se pide un transformador 9v 100ma o 9v 2A?, yo necesito que genere lo que aparece en la imagen del simulador del livewire, ya que con esa corriente funcionan todos los circuitos que hice en ese programa.
Espero haber sido claro y no haya confundido a nadie.

Salu2!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Haz click derecho sobre la batería y aparecera una lista de corrientes, escoge la que más se proxima a lo que deseas, yo uso ideal.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Jul 14, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Haz click derecho sobre la batería y aparecera una lista de corrientes, escoge la que más se proxima a lo que deseas, yo uso ideal.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola, bueno justamente eso es lo que hago, yo selecciono el que dice 100ma porque marca una corriente de 2A en circuito cerrado, que es lo que justamente necesito para el circuito ya armado; y el "ideal" marca una corriente de 100A. 
Tenes idea por que dice modelo 100ma y marca 2A en circuito cerrado?
Necesito saber este dato para saber que transformador tengo que comprar, uno de 220v -9V que genere 2A supongo, pero me confunde el livewire, lo del modelo 100ma. Me explico?.
El modelo del livewire 50ma genera 1A
el modelo 25ma genera 500ma

Yo uso el que dice 100ma.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.

Creo que no tienes los conceptos teóricos muy claros.
Lo que estas haciendo es un corto circuito cuando conectas los bornes de la batería con un alambre.
Se supone que las baterías no trabajan en cortocricuito. Ya que se descarga la batería, los 2A es la máxima corriente que dá la batería en cortocircuito (y se descarga).

Una batería que dice 9V-100mA, quiere decir que la máxima corriente que dá esa batería es 100mA y da 9V (a una corriente mayor a la máxima el voltaje disminuye).
Imagino que conoces la Ley de Ohm, cuya ecuación es: V=IxR, como puedes ver si el voltaje es 9V, la corriente depende del valor de R. Por ejemplo si R=100 ohmios, entonces la corriente es I=0.09A = 90mA (si usas una corriente de 90 ohmios, obtienes la máxima corriente es decir 100mA, en otra palabras a mayor resistencia menor corriente. y viceversa ). Por supuesto no se debe superar la corriente máxima.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Jul 14, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Creo que no tienes los conceptos teóricos muy claros.
> Lo que estas haciendo es un corto circuito cuando conectas los bornes de la batería con un alambre.
> ...




jeje, gracias!


----------

